# Curiosity killed the cat



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Curious,how old is everyone? Those who are comfortable sharing. I am 31


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I am older than dirt, but feel lots younger, lol.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> I am older than dirt, but feel lots younger, lol.


Better than being young and feeling old


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

M'dear, that means you need to take a lesson from the old folks, and set in the rocking chair a spell! it does the body and mind good, especially if done on a nice porch with a friend now and then.

Good medicine for a bad day.


.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm the optimum age to be the victim of internet elder abuse.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

33


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

68 hard earned years!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

65 and don't care who knows it. They've been good years too for the most part.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Older than my teeth my daddy used to tell every one who asked his age.

I am 70 and 5 months old. Ain't got time to be a setting in a rocking chair on a porch. There's fire wood to gather and split, lawns to mow, snow to blow, tractors to work on and make pretty. Deer, Squirrels, Whistle pigs and coyotes to hunt. Also time to gather the ramps, fiddle heads, shroons of all kinds. Soon will be time to gather berries form Elder to black berries, don't for get the Autumn Olive berries either. I noticed a huge patch of wild straw berries in bloom Friday. I collect the fall nut drop also so I have some thing to do in the winter besides melting all my bees wax and put into saleable blocks. Is also when I do all my reloading and fly tying.
Don't got no time to be butt polishing any rocking chair.

Move it or loose it sonny boys and girls 

 Al


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Closing in on 75, and, like it says "I was taught to respect my elders, but, its getting harder and harder to find any."


----------



## tjlmama (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll be 35 next month. 
My oldest turns 13 in July and That's throwing me off


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I am 58, which is pretty old, but getting old was my plan all along. I hope to be even older in the future.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Early 50's.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

63 but still have a hard time sitting down for very long. I'll be building my retirement home in the next few years.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

But satisfaction brought it back. 

I turned 55 last month.

I have a new grand daughter- she's a Chiweenie and simply adorable.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be 51 in June. That just sounds weird...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm 38, seems like just yesterday I was 16. But life is good and an ever continuing adventure.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

52 year old granny here. Married for 30 years as of yesterday. 
Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## tjlmama (Apr 26, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> But satisfaction brought it back.
> 
> I turned 55 last month.
> 
> ...


omg She's so Cute!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

tjlmama said:


> omg She's so Cute!


Thank you. My human grandchildren are adorable too.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I can't count high enough to tell you how old I am, but I hope to get older.


----------



## Linda Dumary-Carr (May 3, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> Curious,how old is everyone? Those who are comfortable sharing. I am 31


I'm 58,will be 59 come August.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Better than being young and feeling old


Agreed! I'm a very youthful minded 65 year old with the aches and pains worse than the average 90 year old!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> 52 year old granny here. Married for 30 years as of yesterday.
> Time flies when you're having fun.


 Congratulations!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

60


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

61 in 10 days


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Just turned 42.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll be 52 in July. Mentally I feel like I'm in my 20's. Physically I feel like I'm well north of 70! But enjoying the ride, none the less!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

59


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

57 this year


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

I am also 31. Appears that this is the age you have to start being careful as I don't bounce like I used to. It's too easy to get hurt now.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rectifier said:


> I am also 31. Appears that this is the age you have to start being careful as I don't bounce like I used to. It's too easy to get hurt now.


Lol boy do I know what you mean


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I will be 67 this next Sunday


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

dsmythe said:


> I will be 67 this next Sunday


Happy early birthday


----------



## tjlmama (Apr 26, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol boy do I know what you mean


me too. I hit 30 and suddenly started slowing down. lol I'm like "wait a minute I'm not old yet"


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Rectifier, try 2x plus your age and not secure a rope correctly on the pickup. When your hand stops your fall on asphalt so you don't spill your brains, all sorts of bones crunch...


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

But I'm not that old yet, I'm still supposed to be tough! Not full of aches and pains before I even get out of bed! 

It's completely true that all the stupid things you did when you were young come back to haunt you as aches and pains, as much as I wouldn't believe it when I was younger.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I am 63, some days I feel like 20 and some I feel like 90.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Boy do I hear you Rectifier! I used to believe that I was going to get older in age but my body would still be able to do whatever I wanted it to, no matter how I abused it in my younger years. Boy, was I stupid!

Now I'm just thankful when those aches and pains wait until I'm out of bed to start talking to me!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> 59


will be 60 in October.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

Turn 54 tomorrow....


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

63 as of last February but only 16 INSIDE MY HEAD!  Scares me when I get up in the morning and look into the mirror and see an old lady! LOL!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

yetavon said:


> Turn 54 tomorrow....


Happy belated birthday, yetavon.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

COSunflower said:


> 63 as of last February but only 16 INSIDE MY HEAD!  Scares me when I get up in the morning and look into the mirror and see an old lady! LOL!!!


I understand completely. Yikes.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Happy belated birthday, yetavon.


Thank you


----------



## coffeecassie (Aug 5, 2016)

38 but usually feel either 22 or 86!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

65 down here in AZ...still going strong too.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I am 59 but living in a 89 year old body.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I am also 74 and pushing 75 real hard.
I planted 50 pounds of potatoes today and I don't feel a day over 99..
..........jiminwisc.......


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

Four score and two.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

47 but at times I feel much older and then theres how old I act usually lower 


[email protected] said:


> I am also 74 and pushing 75 real hard.
> I planted 50 pounds of potatoes today and I don't feel a day over 99..
> ..........jiminwisc.......


---if you plnted 50 pounds --how many tons do you think youl harvest hehehe ---you must really love potatoes ( or vodka ) hehe


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Turned 59 on new years. How the heck this happened I have no idea. I only wanted to be 21 and legal. Someone didn't get the memo. Lol
I do know that I'm feeling the abuses from my younger days more and more. Doesn't slow me down. Work smarter now.
Something a little chocolate and a occasional cold beer helps with.


----------

